# Look KG381i vs Merckx Majestic Ti



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Kids,

I have never posted here in this Look forum. I am buying a used Look KG381i (good condition) and plan to build it up with Record stuff I have lying around. It is a 57 cm. 

I own a Merckx Majestic Ti frame which fits nicely and has great geometry but feels a bit wooden and dead. I know there are better ti bikes, but I am not sold on the material no matter who it is made by. My Merckx was designed by Merckx but manufactured by Litespeed.

How will I like the Look? I have never owned a carbon bike, but rode a very early Look carbon KG96 on a decent test ride. I liked how it felt. 

I know the KG381i is more or less outdated today, but I was wondering what others thought of this bike. I don't have the budget for a modern high-end carbon bike and thought this 2003 model might be a good introduction. Any thoughts?

PS - FWIW my background is racing, so I do tend to push bikes, or at least act like I do.... No ego there, just pointing out that this is not going to be a Sunday cruising bike. I intend to use it fairly hard.


----------



## ciocc (Feb 8, 2005)

You will like the LOOK. At least I do. I have a 2003 kg381 and a 2002 litespeed classic, both are 51cm. Both fit me well. I found both bike to be comfortable, especially the LOOK. I cannot say carbon is more comfortable than Ti, but at least I can say my carbon 381 is a little bit more comfortable than my Ti classic with the same wheels and tires. The LOOK also gives me better road feel. BTW, I am just a recreational rider who rides about 100 ~ 200 miles a week.


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you researched the forum reviews on the KG-381? There were 11 or 12 as I recall, all 5 out of 5. I bought a nerw KG-381 Team (Laurent Jalabert edition) a few months ago, and I love this bike, but I'm not 1/4 of the rider you are.

Wait, I found the link to the reviews:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/2003-bikes/2003-road-bike/Look/PRD_143343_4338crx.aspx


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have indeed read all the reviews and the fact that the owners liked their bikes and had experience with other top level bikes was one of the reasons I went ahead and bought it. I was just hoping to hear some direct comparisons in case someone really could compare a comparable Ti bike to the carbon. 

I am not sold on Ti, but admittedly the Ti bike I have is very middle of the road in terms of its tube set. But I like the Merckx race-oriented geometry. 

Anyway, I have the Look and will be building it up shortly. Reports to follow.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*KG381i*

I raced a KG381i for about 8 months before I grew out of it. That was three years ago. However, I can tell you that it was buttery smooth. Because of the relatively small tube shapes, the bike itself wasn't super stiff, and I don't think very stiff at all by today's standards, but it had a good feel. Capable of racing, it was, but it was better at long distance cruises. Supremely comfortable.


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

*Look 381 v. ti*

I own a Litespeed Tuscany and I've ridden senatorW's 381. The Litespeed is the mid-range ti frame. My litespeed was outfitted with stiff Mavic Cosmic Carbone's and senatorW's 381 has a more standard wheelset. That said, I think I can draw a pretty accurate comparison of the ride characteristics.

The ti frame does a very good job of soaking up bumps but the Look 381 is even better. That's not to denigrate ti, it's just that the 381 is peerless in this area. 

The Tuscany is probably slightly more quick to accelerate, but in that comparison, it's tough to tell whether the stiffer Mavic's played a role. I'm not entirely sure that the 381 wouldn't close this gap if we swaped wheelsets. Nevertheless, the 381 accelerates very nicely and has solid power transfer.

The last point of comparison is the handling. Here the Look wins hands-down. The balance and stability of the Look is awesome at high speeds diving into corners. It's a pleasure to lean the bike into a turn. The litespeed always seemed to have a bit of a high center of gravity for my taste.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

The handling of my Merckx is very nice. That is where it differs from Litespeed I think. The Look is about 75% built up. I am waiting for a new chain to arrive as well as a new cable set. I will post pics when it is ready. I know it is not the current 585 or 595, but I am excited about it even so.


----------



## skukta (Jul 25, 2006)

Once you ride your 381, I doubt that you'll care that it isn't the newest model. A great bike is timeless, and the 381 is a GREAT bike.


----------

